# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Medicatie depressie op maat??

## kuulke

zijn er mensen op die forum die enige ervaring hebben met het
instituut van brainmed?
ik lees er het een en ander over op andere forums en op hun site
www.brainmed.nl.
klinkt erg positief? :Big Grin: 

gr kuulke

----------


## nikkipaard

Helaas kan ik je niet helpen maar ik ben ook erg benieuwd!!!
Heb het net even zitten doorlezen en ga eens kijken of het ook wat voor mij is....

----------


## Luuss0404

Kuulke,

Ik heb wel zoiets gezien op tv (weet niet meer bij welk programma), een vrouw was ook onder deze behandeling en deed het daardoor een stuk beter...
Misschien het proberen waard voor degenen die al lang op zoek zijn naar een passend medicijn  :Smile:

----------


## claudia1969

In februari heb ik een afspraak bij brainmed. Dit omdat bij mijn een aantal verschillende medicijnen aanvankelijk redelijk tot goed lijken te werken maar na een paar maanden "uitgeput" zijn in ik dus steeds opnieuw terugval.

Enige probleem bij mij is wel dat ik 1 van de 2 medicijnen die ik nu nog gebruik (zoloft) moet hebben afgebouwd. Anders zou de rEEG een vertekend beeld kunnen geven is mij verteld. De seroquel die ik gebruik mag ik tot 30 uur voor het onderzoek wel gewoon gebruiken.

Zal zeker mijn bevindingen op deze site laten weten!

----------


## kuulke

oke claudia, ik ben erg benieuwd wat eruit komt en of je baad erbij hebt.
ik heb ook al contact gehad met brainmed en een afspraak gemaakt maar ik raakte zo in paniek toen ik zonder medicatie moest dat ik het niet vol hield en weer lorazepam moest pakken. dus heb ik weer af moeten bellen. ben nu inmiddels net weer gestart met anafranil. hoop dat het aanslaat maar ik hou je bevindingen in iedergeval werl in de gaten
want intressant is het zeker.

veel sterkte

----------


## claudia1969

Eerlijk gezegd ben ik ook wel huiverig, ga deze week starten met de afbouw vd zoloft. Hopen dat ik het vol kan houden. Ook al heb ik het idee dat de medicatie niet veel meer doet bij mij.....

----------

